# Southdown Motorhomes - unable access parts of website



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For several weeks now I have been unable to access the New or Used Sales parts of Southdowns website, although I can access their shop and other prts of the website. 

I get a message that I am 'Forbidden'

I have had several contacts by 'phone and e-mail. They have assured me that my IP is not blocked. They say the problem is not at their end - yet the Forbidden message comes from their website.

They appear to have lost interest in the problem, as I was promised a call from a senior manager but that has not happened.

Has anyone else had a similar problem with the sales(new and used) parts of Southdown's website?

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just tried it Geoff and it works for me

Sorry!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

works for me - is it because you are not in the UK?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

OK here too!
PS. Can you try on another PC in a different location?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We block many ISP addresses as they carry so much spam or worse.

We try and trim it down to a locality, but occasionally it will be country-wide in the case of Ukraine and Romania/

Those on a VPN using East European ISP's are frequently blocked inadvertently.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> works for me - *is it because you are not in the UK?*


Never has been for the last few years.

Anyway, as I said, I can get into most of their website but just not sales.

'Curiouser and curiorser'


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> We block many ISP addresses as they carry so much spam or worse.
> 
> Peter


Peter

They have assured me it is not blocked and if it were I probably could not get onto their website at all, could I?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might be worth sending a Peter a PM on Fun, if he's still on there Geoff.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Might be worth sending a Peter a PM on Fun, if he's still on there Geoff.


Kev

Which Peter? Listerdiesel is on here and it is not his website I have a problem with.

I do not understand what you are suggesting to solve my problem with Southdowns' website.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Which Peter? Listerdiesel is on here and it is not his website I have a problem with.
> 
> ...


Forget it I got Southdowns mixed up with Johns Cross, not thinking straight when I posted that.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Forget it I got Southdowns mixed up with Johns Cross, not thinking straight when I posted that.


Oh not again Kev:wink2:

Try it like carpentry - read twice, post once:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Trying to do two jobs at once, not good.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Put her down!  

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes kev it seems as if you may be having problems with your medication now, .>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ho Ho :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Geoff, do you mean that you cannot see the whole page, or that when you click on a section it goes blank.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Geoff, do you mean that you cannot see the whole page, or that when you click on a section it goes blank.
> 
> cabby


Phil

When I am on Southdowns website and click on 'Used Motorhomes Stock' or on individual manufacturers' new pages, I get 'Forbidden' message, which is generated from Southdown's website.

They know my problem but have not yet solved it.

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Geoff, I have to agree with the others (unfortunately) that the problem is most likely your end.
I'm in France and have free access to all their pages, even found this one for you.
http://www.southdownsmotorhomecentr...mercedes-atego-a-class-motorhome-n100437.html. if you can open the link :smile2:
.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Geoff, I have to agree with the others (unfortunately) that the problem is most likely your end.
> I'm in France and have free access to all their pages, even found this one for you.
> http://www.southdownsmotorhomecentr...mercedes-atego-a-class-motorhome-n100437.html. if you can open the link :smile2:
> .


John

Thanks, but this is the message I get

*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access /new-2016-lhd-concorde-liner-plus-990g-mercedes-atego-a-class-motorhome-n100437.html on this server.
Apache Server at www.southdownsmotorhomecentre.co.uk Port 80

[I cannot get rid of italics]

That message comes from their server so it seems that the block is from them, doesn't it?

Geoff


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks possible from the message that either your firewall or your ISP is blocking port 80 Geoff. You could try disabling your firewall temporarily but I suspect it's your ISP.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> Looks possible from the message that either your firewall or your ISP is blocking port 80 Geoff. You could try disabling your firewall temporarily but I suspect it's your ISP.


Peter

I am out of my depth here - I do not even understand what 'port 80' is.

I do not know how to unblock my firewall.

Why would my ISP only block a part of the site and not the whole site, and why only start doing it about 3 weeks ago after I have had access for years?

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Geoff I think peribo might be correct, that it is your ISP that is the problem.


A number of years ago Orange France had a problem with many sites, it allegedly had been identified as being a source of spam, I then experienced similar problems to you.
Now resolved for me.
.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's still worth a check on another PC as I suggested...friend or neighbour?
Then you will know it's your PC or not!!!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

EJB said:


> It's still worth a check on another PC as I suggested...friend or neighbour?
> Then you will know it's your PC or not!!!!!


Our laptops connect via an Orange router. I have just tried again via our smartphone which is on T-Mobile and I still get the 'Forbidden' message.

I have also used both Firefox and Google on the laptop and the result is the same.

Geoff


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry!....thought it might help!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Our laptops connect via an Orange router. I have just tried again via our smartphone which is on T-Mobile and I still get the 'Forbidden' message.
> 
> I have also used both Firefox and Google on the laptop and the result is the same.
> 
> Geoff


So is that still using the same service provider Geoff? it would still be the same if so and it is a provider problem, could you take the phone and use WiFi elsewhere to see if it's okay there.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> So is that still using the same service provider Geoff? it would still be the same if so and it is a provider problem, could you take the phone and use WiFi elsewhere to see if it's okay there.


Don't these telephone companies each also provide their own ISP service? Or do some of them piggy-back on other ISPs?

If not, how do I find out which ISP each one uses, or for that matter, which one anyone else's computer is connected to?

You see how dumb I am?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Don't these telephone companies each also provide their own ISP service? Or do some of them piggy-back on other ISPs?
> 
> If not, how do I find out which ISP each one uses, or for that matter, which one anyone else's computer is connected to?
> 
> ...


I may not be helping Geoff   I meant, but didn't say, did you connect on the same Wifi as you've been having a problem at, or did you use your phones data signal instead, although I think they can defer to the wifi anyway unless you actually turn it off.

I'm not good at this stuff either, and I wish I were as dumb as you  but I'm just trying to help in the absence of anyone else.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I may not be helping Geoff   I meant, but didn't say, did you connect on the same Wifi as you've been having a problem at, or did you use your phones data signal instead, although I think they can defer to the wifi anyway unless you actually turn it off.
> 
> I'm not good at this stuff either, and I wish I were as dumb as you  but I'm just trying to help in the absence of anyone else.


You were quite right to suggest that possibility, so I did turn off WiFi, so then it was through the data link with T-Mobile. Still the same 'Forbidden' notice, but not on Southdowns Home page, only when I go to Used or New Sales, as I posted before.

I have tried everything suggested - so now what?

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> I have tried everything suggested - so now what?
> Geoff


Forget Southdowns and default to mobile.de :serious:
Not a lot of use maybe but the best I can come up with at a distance.

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Forget Southdowns and default to mobile.de :serious:
> Not a lot of use maybe but the best I can come up with at a distance.
> .


John

I do that too, but I like to have all options covered. Also I would need to sell a RHD - not so easy - that is why I consider Southdowns as they sometimes have LHD, even with ovens, of which they have 2 now according to their e-mails, but no details yet. They are more likely to give a higher price for a RHD than trying to sell it on the Continent.

You can see my reasoning?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> You were quite right to suggest that possibility, so I did turn off WiFi, so then it was through the data link with T-Mobile. Still the same 'Forbidden' notice, but not on Southdowns Home page, only when I go to Used or New Sales, as I posted before.
> 
> I have tried everything suggested - so now what?
> 
> Geoff


Have you tried Johns Cross then > > sorry, not helping again, but could not help my self, where's that wooden handle when he's needed, trying to climb a lake or row up a hill the thick sod.

Oh yeah knob.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Geoff, if you PM me the details of the vans you are interested in, I'll download the detail from their site and send to you.


.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Geoff, if you PM me the details of the vans you are interested in, I'll download the detail from their site and send to you.
> 
> .


John

Thanks for the offer, but I am really trying to monitor the market on a continual basis, so a spot check on a couple of MHs does not give much continuing info and we do not need to change now - I just like to keep abreast of the market.

Geoff


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Peter
> 
> I am out of my depth here - I do not even understand what 'port 80' is.
> 
> ...


It seems that their website has a redirect for new and used vans to http://www.southdownsmotorhomecentre.co.uk/. Their home page (as you know) is http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/home.php and all the other pages that I've looked at seem to be on http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/. It may therefore be that something is blocking the redirect? Have you tried connecting directly to http://www.southdownsmotorhomecentre.co.uk/?

You say that you've tried connecting via your mobile phone but is that the laptop trying to connect via tethering or the phone? If the laptop, then try connecting using the phone's browser and see what happens. If it let's you through then the problem would seem to be the laptop - either the firewall or possibly an antivrus checker that is blocking it. Try disabling both and see what happens.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peter

As I posted earlier when I used the mobile it was on our data link through T-Mobile. Our laptop router is through Orange - no tethering.

When I tried your link to their 'centre' address it took me to an 'Apache Test Site.'

It indicates they have a prolem at their end.

Geoff


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you tried clearing your browser's cache Geoff?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> Have you tried clearing your browser's cache Geoff?


Yep - ran CC Cleaner.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's certainly and odd one Geoff.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you're using T-Mobile for the phone and Orange for broadband then because they are the same organisation I wonder if all the data is going through the same servers and that it is they (your ISP) who is putting the block in - presumably because they don't like the redirect.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> If you're using T-Mobile for the phone and Orange for broadband then because they are the same organisation I wonder if all the data is going through the same servers and that it is they (your ISP) who is putting the block in - presumably because they don't like the redirect.


I suppose the same ISP is a possibility.

I do not understand what a 'redirect' is. Surely the Used MH section is still part of the Southdowns website and I can access most of it.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Parts of the site will be static whereas parts will be changed/updated regularly........ie stock lists..
When you click on a link in the static area it will 'redirect' you to another address.
That enables the users to go to the updateable bit directly.


At least I believe that is correct....will accept a telling off if it isn't:surprise::frown2::wink2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm most certainly not a technical expert on any of this so my suggestions are reasonably uninformed! I would though try using a free VPN through a UK server as I suggested earlier. 

It took my 30 seconds a couple of weeks ago using a VPN to go on to USA websites to find out that David Furness had taken out a super injunction - whoops, am I allowed to say that?!


----------

